# Petzl e+Lite Initial Thoughts



## Dave Wright (Dec 17, 2006)

There isn't much about this light @ CPF. The few posts I've found are mostly negative speculation. Carrying a handheld light on my night runs is not the best solution, and my headlamp is heavy enough to bounce around annoyingly, so I went ahead and picked up an e+Lite (30% off at the local Mast General). This note, then, is some initial thoughts.

Honestly, I don't think the negative speculation around here is justified.

-- It's not regulated, but that's standard engineering for a long use/emergency LED light. When the output gets down to where it bothers you, there's still plenty of time to find new batteries. I suspect that this light's output will still meet my needs when the batteries are a fair amount down. Note that I'm not spotting wildlife or chasing away criminals with this light. Most of my use is close quarter and in dark conditions (my pupils well dialated), and I am used to going light-less when the moon is full.

-- Kudos to Petzl for posting on their website, and printing on the packaging, accurate runtime information. They list their evaluation criteria and the results at different points in the battery life span. It's bright at first and fades with a typical non-regulated curve, but at least they are honest about it. Finally!

-- The flashing function is very handy. That's actually the mode I use most when running. The flash duration and pace is highly visible to cars, yet not annoying to me.

-- The red LED function is very well realized. It's a separate LED, which is much more efficient than putting a red filter in front of a white LED. The switch has a separate off position beyond the red selections, which means that you do not have to flash past the white settings to run on/off in red mode. I will use the red settings a lot when in-tent during backpacking trips.

-- The way the light tilts is a mix of good and ???. The ball joint allows the light to be reversed during pocket storage to protect the LEDs. It tilts to point where you want very well right now, but I wonder if it will loosen in the long run.

-- The switch is nice. I predict that more manufacturers will go to similar switches instead of the current click-happy interface.

For now, I would give this light a positive rating. It's worth a try if you need the light weight and are OK with the non-regulated engineering approach. Sure it uses watch batteries that cost $5 each at Radio Shack. Don't buy your replacements there. You can find CR2032 batts all over the web for $0.50 each, and less than half that if you don't mind off brands and buy in quantity. Per mAH that's not bad.

I'll be happy to answer particular questions anyone might have about the light, and will post again if I have meaningful follow-up notes later.

Take care,

Dave


----------



## greenLED (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Dave. Do you have pics of the switch and that ball bearing joint you mention? I'm curious to see what they look like. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Wright (Dec 17, 2006)

green, I haven't taken pictures of my light, but the one on the Petzl site sorta shows the features.







The switch is the large (relative to the light body size) red lever. In the picture it is in the "lock" position - an end position from which it is highly unlikely to be turned on when banging around in your luggage or pocket. From that starting point the switch rotates counterclockwise through the following:

Off
White Efficient
White Bright
White Flash
Red Flash
Red Efficient
Off

The detents are a nice balance of secure yet easy to move between settings. The most impressive thing IMO is the fact that they put another "off" position at the far end of the series. You don't have to go through white to work off/on/flash with the red LED.

The two brightness settings will help compensate for the lack of regulation. Run it on "efficient" when the batteries are fresh, and start using bright when the output gets too low.

The ball joint is the teeny red dot at the middle bottom of the black light body. The light pivots & spins around that ball. There is enough resistance so it stays where you set it despite typical jostling. Time will tell if the ball loosens or not. Hopefully Petzl designed whatever is pushing against the ball to tolerate some wear and/or polishing of the ball.

Hope this helps, Dave


----------



## straightblast (Dec 18, 2006)

I am interested in the light purely due to packaging and size, really. It looks like a perfect (?) light to stow in a pocket of a pack until needed. Is there anything that really competes with it in this small size / self-contained package class?

Thanks for your review.


----------



## Skeeterbytes (Dec 18, 2006)

Not clear in the picture is the case's strap guide that enables it to attach to an exterior pack strap, always handy with the light still protected.

It's a neat little light with design features I hope show up on many others. A regulated single CR123 version would be killer.

--Rick



straightblast said:


> I am interested in the light purely due to packaging and size, really. It looks like a perfect (?) light to stow in a pocket of a pack until needed. Is there anything that really competes with it in this small size / self-contained package class?
> 
> Thanks for your review.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 18, 2006)

:thanks: Dave, that does help. I had seen those pics before, but it never really "clicked" that that red thing was the switch.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting about this! I hadn't heard of it up until now, but immediately ordered one after reading your mini-review. I too run at night, and usually need no light at all when I'm on my quiet road. I carry a handheld light (usually a Strion) that I turn on only to alert upcoming cars to my presence, and I often wear an Eos or my new Quad, but the latter are overkill for me (though the Quad is working out well for trail runs). The E+Lite sounds perfect. I'm also hoping it will work out as a backup "be-seen" light for night cycling, when used in the white flash mode. Hmmm...I might need a couple. One for each seat bag, one for each glove box. I've long been tempted to try a P.T. Scout for it's small size, but this is smaller, lighter, brighter, and much more versatile.

Can't wait to get it, 
Jack


----------



## Dave Wright (Dec 19, 2006)

straightblast, the closest that come to mind are the Black Diamond Ion and Princeton Tec Scout. You can find thorough reviews of both at flashlightreviews.com. I don't own either, but, based on details of those reviews, suspect that the e+LITE is superior by almost any measure. More powerful, red and flashing modes, tool-free battery change, smaller and lighter, and less expensive (or fewer) batteries.

JackJ, I just came back from another run with the e+LITE. Still happy with it. Until I picked up this light my run companion has been an Arc LSFP. That light does have one meaningful advantage over the e+LITE - spotting the road edge despite serious glare from oncoming cars. That's handy if the car's headlights happen to not be illuminating the road edge themselves. The LSFP is so powerful that I can get that edge, but the e+LITE in flash mode doesn't do the job. I'll have to see if that bothers me over time.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## nzbazza (Dec 20, 2006)

> -- The switch is nice. I predict that more manufacturers will go to similar switches instead of the current click-happy interface.



I agree. It's a very clever solution. Petzl do come up with some excellent ideas, I'm suprised that nobody else has copied their idea of diffusers ala Tikka XP or Myo XP.


----------



## Dave Wright (Dec 22, 2006)

That diffuser thing is indeed a good idea. The only manufacturer who uses it other than Petzl may be Heliotek on the HTE-2.

The last half hour of tonight's run was in the rain, so I can attest that the e+LITE is sufficiently waterproof for that condition.

With LEDs getting more efficient, and circuits smaller, I think we'll see more small lights.


----------



## Coop (Dec 22, 2006)

I have one of these lights too, and so far, I like it  I'm trying to design a small external batterypack for it with a built in regulator. Maybe 2xRCR2 or 2xRCR123. regulated to put out about the same as 2 fresh CR2032s. That should provide this great little light with some serious long runtime at constant output. but it will add a little bulk to the light ofcourse...


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig (Dec 29, 2006)

Perfect edc. Better than the tube-sized ones because you can fix to almost everything. The red is very useful. It even replaced my Fenix P1D CE (I´ve never needed this much light out of a pocket). The Petzl is just overwhelmingly handy. Petzl e+lite and SF G2 is my new outdoor-combination.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 29, 2006)

I picked one up last week, and I'm very happy with it. In addition to a "be seen" running lamp and general duty headlamp, it works exceptionally well as a reading light. The beam on mine is very smooth, with less of an annoying hotspot than even the PT Quad. Also, it's much more comfortable to wear. I never thought of my Quad or Eos as uncomfortable, until last night when I took off the e+Lite and put on the Quad, when the weight became immediately noticable. The tiny elastic strap on the e+ works great.

I've probably got about 6 hours on the first set of batteries almost all on the economy setting, and the output is still fine. It's hard to say how much it has dimmed, but regardless, it's not enough for me to care. The high output mode is still significantly brighter.

However, I'm not so pleased with the red output. I find it too weak to be practical, even w/ new batteries.. I assume the current draw is tiny, so in a true emergency setting of unknown duration, it could be useful to conserve batteries. But it's not enough light for me to do anything, like walk around, or read a map. I mean yes, I could make out features on a map with it, but not easily enough to justify the benefit to my night vistion of not using the low white setting. Correspondingly, I think the red flash has very limited application, too. I wouldn't want to depend on a motorist seeing it, or me if I used it to mark a location. It is dim.

My only other objection is the switch--I get a little bit of flickering if I just touch it. The electical contact doesn't seem to be as positive as one would hope. Is this maybe endemic to sliding switches? I dunno. I don't fear it failing on me, and it doesn't flicker when I leave it alone, but in moving from one position to another, the connections aren't 100% secure.

Just in case it sounds like I'm complaining: I received a $25 gift certificate to REI, and could think of nothing better to use it for than another e+Lite to keep in my vehicle. While not a perfect design, I find it very useful. If it were ever to get a brighter red led, I'd buy yet another.

Jack


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Jack,

I have not noticed that the red is not usable...

It takes some getting use to, but it is definitely bright enough to read a map. I put the blinking red mode on and set it down and walked down the block. It was very noticeable.

I wonder if there is something strange about your unit.

Also, I see no flickering at all when playing with the switch.

I will have to do some more testing with it, but it seems to be a very good light and is very compact. I am not sure if I can figure out what to clip the light to. The clip is very tight and seems difficult to attach to a coat or a hat brim.

Tom


----------



## jayflash (Dec 30, 2006)

Most interesting light and thanks, Dave & others for the info. While I'm not thrilled about CR2032s I'd guess they keep the size small which is a major feature. The switch ergonomics appear very good with an intelligent, original, overall design great for a pocket until needed. 

A few questions: Cost, number of cells (2?), one red & two white LEDs? What is the RT on efficient & bright? REI has it? May I assume it's smaller/lighter than the RiverRock 2AAA and about as bright as the RR on low with alkalines?

Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Jayflash,

Under $40 at REI, 2 CR2032 cells, 1 red and 3 white LED's, advertised run time is 35 hours on high and 45 hours on low white. I don't know the run time on red. Weight of mine is 44 g with batteries and case, and 25 g without the case, however Petzl states the weight at 27 g.

I was just ordering from Amondotech and noticed that they had the CR2032 cells for $0.25 each. I picked some up, but haven't tested them out yet.

Tom


----------



## jayflash (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow. Even 20 hours on high would be good. Since I already have a small stash of those cells from Amondotech, maybe I'll have to get JUST ONE MORE little light to use them in.

Thanks SilverFox.


----------



## cave dave (Dec 30, 2006)

Its not regulated at all, so expect the brightness to drop like a rock.


----------



## John N (Dec 31, 2006)

Can someone post some pictures to give an indication of size? I'm interested in a very small, compact and light headlamp to put in FAK. Is this smaller than the BD Ion? If only this had a retractable cord like the Zipka...

Hmm. I wonder if the Zipka cord could be retrofitted onto the e+Lite? Anyone have a Zipka who could comment on this possibility?

Thanks,

-john


----------



## Coop (Dec 31, 2006)

John N said:


> Can someone post some pictures to give an indication of size?



Here ya go: 






Side by side with a standard minimag for size-comparison...


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello John,

The case has a slot so you could lash it to the outside of the First Aid Kit. I am trying to see if I can get a spare set of batteries along with the light inside the case.

Another option would be to remove the head band and just store the light. You can clip it to something if you need hands free operation. Not as convenient as the head band, but very compact. The head band is easily removed and re-installed.

Let's see... in a First Aid Kit, you could possibly justify the head band as a tourniquet device...  

Tom


----------



## JackJ (Jan 1, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> It takes some getting use to, but it is definitely bright enough to read a map.


 
Yes, you're right. I overstated the problem in my post. I was basing it on not being comfortable reading a book with the red setting, but that really is different. I can read read (map/book/whatever) with the red. Still, I wish it were brighter, as I will not use it when the economy white mode is so much better (and not because of the color).

I'm looking forward to getting my second unit to see how it compares, but again, I'm very happy with the 1st one. I brought a Quad and the e+Lite to my in-laws for the weekend. My wife and I both read for about an hour before going to sleep, and in the room we share at her parents' house there are no lights near the bed, so a headlamp is the best option. I claimed the Petzl for my own use, and then also used it in the white flash mode when going for a run pre-dawn. It's very versatile, and will accompany me frequently.

Jack


----------



## joe4444 (Jan 4, 2007)

does anyone know if the E-light uses Nichia white superbrights?


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 6, 2007)

I have discovered an "issue" with this light.

If you tilt the light down for close in use, there is glare from the light that illuminates your nose. This is not an issue during normal walking, but if you want to use this light for camping, it is bothersome for around the table use while eating, playing cards, and reading.

You can see this by standing in front of your bathroom mirror. Turn the light on and angle it down so it does not shine right in your face. You will find that your nose is illuminated. As are your eye brows. I find this distracting.

Any ideas on how to eliminate this "glare" besides wearing a hat... 

Tom


----------



## John N (Jan 9, 2007)

Just thought I'd mention I did stop by REI the other day and ended up picking up two of these lights for various FAKs. They are pretty small and I like the lever switch and the ball joint.

They had quite a few of them on the shelves. Today I decided I wanted to add one to my EDC kit and went back. They were sold out. 

I assume this suggests they are a hit.

-john


----------



## carrot (Jan 9, 2007)

Does it use PWM for low? I find myself fairly sensitive to the flashing of PWM...


----------



## Grubbster (Jan 10, 2007)

I just got one of these last night. I like it, first impressions are that it is a nice small headlight. It sits nicely on your head and does not move around during quick movements.


> Carrot said, Does it use PWM for low? I find myself fairly sensitive to the flashing of PWM...


I can't see any evidence of PWM.


> SilverFox said, I have discovered an "issue" with this light.


I noticed the same thing. I must have a bigger nose than you though because I notice this unless it is pointed straight ahead :laughing: .


----------



## JackJ (Jan 10, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Any ideas on how to eliminate this "glare" besides wearing a hat...


 
You just need to paint your nose black.

I've been using my new e+'s on a daily basis and haven't noticed this problem, but now that you've brought it up I'm sure it will be "glaringly" obvious to me. Or maybe my cro-magnon forehead has come to my rescue.

On another note: I did receive a second unit, and it doesn't have the minor flickering issue I noted above. It's so minor that I still don't intend to return the first one, unless it gets worse.


----------



## chris_m (Jan 10, 2007)

I've just got an e+Lite, and I'm very impressed. At least with totally fresh batteries, it gives a very good beam - probably enough that I'd be happy to run off-road with it. In fact it's almost as good as a Tikka XP without fresh batteries. I'll put some new batteries in that and get some beamshots. From memory it's a lot brighter than the DB Ion I got it to replace (though as that's because I loaned and didn't get returned the BD, I can't do a direct comparison).

Just wondering if flashaholic is the term for somebody with lots of flashlights, what's the term for somebody with lots of headtorches? My current collection includes Petzl Zoom, Micro, Tikka, Tikka+, Tikka XP, e_Lite, BD Ion (if I ever get it back) and a Tiga SL 10/20W. Also got a homebuilt triple XR-E light (hoping to test that in anger for the first time tommorrow night), and thinking of getting a PT Eos!


----------



## John N (Jan 10, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Any ideas on how to eliminate this "glare" besides wearing a hat...



Since it has a ball joint, how about trying to wear it off center?

-john


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello John,

I tried it upside down and it is better, but it still "highlights" my nose...

Tom


----------



## John N (Jan 10, 2007)

I was more thinking off to the side.

-john


----------



## Furzork (Jan 10, 2007)

I got two of these today. On the first unit, only two of the three white LEDs would light up in both low and high mode. It wouldn't light up at all in strobe. The red LED worked fine in both strobe and constant-on modes. I tried playing around with the switch a few more times and sometimes the third white LED would light up but most of the time it wouldn't. No white LEDs ever did light up in strobe.

The second unit worked fine and it really is bright on fresh batteries. However, I noticed that when I touched the switch, it has the minor flickering issue that JackJ had with his. I really like this headlamp but am not too confident about its reliability.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello John,

I finally found a "sweet" spot...

If I put it on upside down and off to the side, I can angle the light up and at an angle that eliminates the spill from my nose. There is still a small splash on my eyebrow, but I can live with that.

It seems "unusual" to have the light off center, but I find myself quickly adjusting.

I asked my wife if wearing the light off to the side and angled made it look less "geeky." She said no...  

Tom


----------



## hank_moon (Jan 19, 2007)

joe4444 said:


> does anyone know if the E-light uses Nichia white superbrights?



Yes, it does.


----------



## mrme (Feb 7, 2007)

There is a balance between having a headlamp flush against the forehead which brings about the issues of glare on the face, and having it stick out, which makes the headlamp more prone to bouncing and lower stability. Having the headlamp flush will make it more comfortable to wear. 

This headlamp is on my wishlist, but there are too many other things on it right now.


----------



## lix (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a quick video some may find useful... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f32w-iMvcPA

It's a promo film made by an outdoors magazine here in the UK as they are currently offering them as a subscriber gift.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 23, 2007)

JackJ said:


> My only other objection is the switch--I get a little bit of flickering if I just touch it. The electical contact doesn't seem to be as positive as one would hope. Is this maybe endemic to sliding switches? I dunno. I don't fear it failing on me, and it doesn't flicker when I leave it alone, but in moving from one position to another, the connections aren't 100% secure.


 
I want to update my above post to say that switching batteries, after the included set ran low, completely fixed the flickering issue. I'm now even more pleased with this light. I'm using it mostly around the house, since that's mostly where I am--it works great as a reading light, and is more comfortable than my other headlamps given the negligible weight.

Jack


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 30, 2007)

An interesting update...

I have been using my light off and on for the past few months. Yesterday I went to check the batteries on a new battery tester I was checking out. I noticed that the switch was not in the locked position, but was in the off position.

The batteries were dead.

I have noticed that when I stuff the light in the case, one way seems to be more favorable to keeping the switch in the locked position. The other way has the possibility of the head band getting behind the switch and changing its position. The case is clear, so you will know if the light is on, but I was surprised to find my batteries dead when the switch was in the off position.

It is not a big loss as I only had a few hours left on them.

I would think that off would disconnect the batteries. I can see that I will have to do some more testing to check this out.

I will also pay closer attention to how I stuff the light in the case to make sure the switch stays in the locked position.

I have really been enjoying this light. While I consider it a back up light, I have been using it as a primary light and have been pleased with its performance.

I will have to get to the bottom of this dead battery issue, but I still like the light.

Tom


----------



## barkingmad (May 4, 2007)

It is a cracking little light - super light and very useful.

If you get glare off your nose when reading you could always use the clip to attach it to something else or hang it inside your tent etc.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 4, 2007)

+ 1 ON THE CRACKING LITTLE LIGHT VERDICT.

Very happy to carry it as an all purpose utility throw-in-the-pocket-and-forget-about-it-until-you-need-it-light!!!

I do prefer it without the strap though!!



Be lucky...


----------



## chris_m (May 4, 2007)

Just found one more good feature - it appears to have an IPX8 rating. Not that this necessarily means anything significant as far as waterproofing goes (at least without further qualification), but given I'm doing a race which specifies an IPX8 rated torch it's quite handy (I'd take the e+lite as a backup anyway - will be using my homebrew quad Cree as a main light )


----------



## jason9987 (May 5, 2007)

chris_m said:


> Just found one more good feature - it appears to have an IPX8 rating. Not that this necessarily means anything significant as far as waterproofing goes (at least without further qualification), but given I'm doing a race which specifies an IPX8 rated torch it's quite handy (I'd take the e+lite as a backup anyway - will be using my homebrew quad Cree as a main light )



It is advertised as being WP to 10m IIRC. 

My mini review
I just got one about a week ago and its a great little light, I havent started to play with it alot or test the runtime b/c i dont have more batteries for it yet(waiting on DX), It is my first headlamp and its great espcially with the red. the only thing I dont like is the 90 degree side spill with the Red LED it is a line of light almost as bright as the center spot all the way around at a 90 degree angle and all the light is wasted. only other thing thats a pain is the markup on batteries locally but thats how all my lights are 123A/CR2. Its stupid that it costs $2+ each for batteries I can get at about $<5 for 20 shipped online. I think that since Petzl probably pays very little for the batteries they should incl 2 or the sets with the light not just one, since the average buy has no idea that the can be had for so cheap online


----------



## Skeeterbytes (May 6, 2007)

Wanted to pass along that Campmor has the e+LITE for US$23 at the moment. Very nice price!


----------



## SilverFox (Jun 10, 2007)

Another update:

I have had no further problems with the batteries draining. I replaced the batteries awhile back and they are still good to go.

I even took the light and placed the switch in the off position and let it sit for 24 hours. The batteries tested the same as they did the day before.

I am not sure what happened before, but it does not seem to be repeatable. 

Tom


----------



## freefall8 (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought this light based on all the positive info in this thread. It is a great light and works flawlessly.

I purchased some cheap CR2032 batts on ebay to go with it.


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2007)

I love the little e+Lite! I picked one up from Campmor and it's been in my bag ever since. It has come in handy a few times and my dad really likes it... I might just have to get one for his truck soon.


----------



## Xanteen (Jun 24, 2007)

I used mine for about a week of light duty when the switch seized up. I had to pull the switch off, and toss the little ball bearing and spring. The light works again without the detent stops. I assume it was a bit of sand that got in there and caused the problem.
Great light, watch the switch.


----------



## mrme (Jun 26, 2007)

All the BD Ions I have have really weak beams. Even those I ordered last summer had a production date sticker in the units from 2002 or so. LED technology has improved since then. However, I suspect that the biggest issue witht he poor performace of the Ion is that horrid little 6V battery. It is just a stack of four LR44 cells like laser pointers use wraped up. The capacity is really low compared even to the 2032 coin cells. 

I have been rather unimpressed with my PT Scout as a just-in-case headlamp. It is bulky, the strap won't stay contained, the whole body lights up creating glare, it requires a screwdriver for a battery change and it's a bit too fraile for my liking. 

I really want one of these Petzl headlamps. 
Let me know if someone comes up for a special term for those of us with a headlamp obsession. I have been putting Luxeons in headlamps for years and have at a half dozen or so with them. I just bought my first Luxeon handheld this month. Flashaholic just doesn't quite say it.


----------



## jbviau (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting one of these. Here's a quick question: If you used 4 2016-size batteries in the e-Lite instead of the 2 stock 2032-size batteries, would the brightness increase? Has anyone tried this? 

In the past there's been some discussion by cpf'ers of Photon Freedom Micro lights, which usually run 2 2016s. Some people choose to sacrifice brightness and increase runtime by using a 2032 in the Freedoms instead...


----------



## half-watt (Jul 26, 2007)

jbviau said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these. Here's a quick question: If you used 4 2016-size batteries in the e-Lite instead of the 2 stock 2032-size batteries, would the brightness increase? Has anyone tried this?
> 
> In the past there's been some discussion by cpf'ers of Photon Freedom Micro lights, which usually run 2 2016s. Some people choose to sacrifice brightness and increase runtime by using a 2032 in the Freedoms instead...




haven't tried it. don't know the electronics involved in the Petzl e+LITE design. so, the following is unproven speculation on my part, YMMV.


my guess is that the brightness MIGHT increase for a millisecond or so, until something "blew".


[the reference you made to the Photons' using different batteries is going the other way - dropping from 6V down to 3V by using just one battery instead of two batteries - i own a ton of Photon Microlights, but have never tried it. my guess is that it doesn't work well even going from 2xCR2016 to 1xCR2032. why? the 2xCR2016 power arrangement is only used in shorter wavelength LEDs, think green, blue, cyan, purple/violet, UV, and of course, white (typically a "flavor", so to speak of blue - yes, really - it usually is - phosphor is used with blue LEDs to give "white" light out; that's why some white LEDs have a bluish tint to their light). shorter wavelength LEDs have a higher forward bias voltage to turn them on, hence the 2xCR2016. longer wavelength LEDs have a lower - even a whole volt lower - forward bias voltage, hence one can get by with 1xCR2032. using 1xCR203 in place of 2xCR2016 MIGHT(??? don't know cuz' i never tried it) cause dim light to come out of a white LED for a short time until the voltage drops even more. hopefully, someone who has actually tried it AND HAS done careful runtime testing can enlighten us here on this point.]



but this FACT just jumps right out at me.

2xCR2032 in series= a nominal +6VDC (ok, more like +6.5VDC at beginning of life for the two batts).

4xCR2016 in series = a nominal +12VDC.


do you see a problem? could be one, based upon the Petzl e+LITE electronic design. my "gut" tells me PROBLEM.


look, even if you could (which you can't because of the mechanical design aspects of the e+LITE - it was NEVER intended for such a power source) put them in a parallel-series arrangement (2x2xCR2016), if my memory serves, you're talkin' 180mAh for a parallel-series arrangement of four CR2016 cells, and 225mAh for a series arrangement of 2xCR2032.

Besides, even if there were no electrical limitations of the e+LITE design that would prevent 4xCR2016 in series from working, what about mechanical limitations of the design. Would the 4xCR2016 even fit. Measure the height of a stack of 4xCR2016 batts and measure the height of a stack of 2xCR2032. I haven't done this myself. Is there any appreciable difference in height that might prevent the battery enclosure cover from either closing or making good contact (though "contact" is easily rectified).

since you're talking about the e+LITE (i own one; very bright ONLY on FRESH batts for the first 30minutes. by the way, Petzl never intended it to be a primary light source, just an emergency backup light source so one is not left in the dark).

here's a link to another post which contains some info on the e+LITE, plus some other small lights you might want to consider.


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2091368#post2091368



look at the following post, but more importantly the one just proceeding it. the SL Enduro is a very good headlamp (i own two of them also)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2091410#post2091408


the links go to a very short Thread (maybe 5 posts or so), you might want to read the OP's post in that Thread to get the gist of what is being responded to.


if you decide to NOT go with a small 1x or 2x AAA headlamp or flashlight (seriously consider the Fenix L0D-CE) and choose instead a Li coin cell powered headlamp (nothing wrong with your choice - you know your needs best), here is a link to inexpensive CR2032 Li coin cells 

http://www.infinitelights.com/lithiumbatteries.html


here's another link, you can buy them just one at a time (90cents each) if you don't want to buy 10 at once ($6.90) from the above link:

http://www.brightguy.com/products/CR_2032_Battery.php


i've purchased from both. no problems with my orders.


hope this info helps.


----------



## barkingmad (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you might just blow the LED's and even if it did work the runtime would be *greatly* reduced - would stick with the recommended batteries and use it as it was intended.

If you need more light something like a PT EOS modded with a Seoul is a great light - runs off 3 AAA's - is regulated with multi-levels and will put out a LOT more light.


----------



## jbviau (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome--thanks for the info! I'll check out those links, half-watt. I was making wrong assumptions about the voltage of 2016 cells.


----------



## roberttheiii (Aug 3, 2007)

I just wanted to add my vote for this light as a great little piece, as someone already mentioned this works great for EDC w/something small, bright, and hand held but potentially impracticle for close up extended work. I also like that it is waterproof enough that, if I say fall overboard w/it on my belt it'll be fine. The drain hole in the case is a nice touch, though I don't think my spares will fair too well if I get dunked.


----------



## ewchiu3 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have one and find it works great. I use it as a blinker when riding my bike at night.


----------



## bigfoot (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine just arrived and I tested it out last night. No problem with the switch or the LEDs. Seems to work just fine. For some reason I was expecting it to be a little bigger! Man, this thing is TINY.

I initially held off getting one of these as I didn't want yet another battery type floating around. But the size/weight savings for tossing it in my backpack or keeping it in the car was just too much to pass up.

 Nice job Petzl! I can see why this is popular with the ultralight crowd.


----------



## MojoLight (Aug 7, 2007)

Had to try one for myself!!! I do like the small footprint, light weight and clip but I wonder how "real world" battery life will be. Petzl shows the output at 30 minutes and then a huge jump to 10 hours!!! I would have preferred to know output at 3 or 4 hours.

I really like the tiny not too bright red led...perfect for a dark tent when you need to find something but don't want to be blinded by the light. Really good that there is an off position next to red.

On fresh batteries the high output is pretty bright, I was surprised at how bright. Low output was indeed plenty enough light to get around in camp.

The only functional negative for me is the switch, darn near impossible to use with one hand and certainly not easy to use even with two.

For it's size and weight it's a winner. Hope the batteries last 3 or 4 hours with decent output though.

JMO


----------



## roberttheiii (Aug 7, 2007)

When I first bought this light I intended it to be for emergencies only, my concern being battery life versus cost, however, post my discovery of www.batteryjunction.com I don't really concern myself with the cost of exotic cells anymore, I just use them as I care to. In the case of this light, there is plenty of room for spares in the included case! Yipee!


----------



## filibuster (Sep 25, 2007)

I started looking serious at the e+lite after a son of mine came back from a camp out and complained that it got too cold for some of his lights to work during the night. I know I could put out for some e2 lithium AA cells or buy him a CR123 based light but I've been trying to be cost conscience and thought NiMH cells would be the better route. However, cold weather performance has got me thinking and I wanted to find a good and cheap alternative to expensive lithium cells. My research has led me to the CR2032 lithium cells which are available in bulk for under 15 cents each (dealextreme.com) and should handle long term emergency storage life as well as cold weather performance. I then found the e+lite and thought it would make a great host for the 2032 batteries and I've not been disappointed.

I'm in the process of testing out two of these cheap 2032 lithium cells and I'm amazed at the runtime so far. I've let the e+lite sit on high mode powering it's three LED's now for well over a 120 hours and I am still getting enough light to navigate a dark room and read small print by. It's more a moon mode at present but it's still usable light from two 15 cent 2032 cells even after hours of constant use. The stated runtime was listed as 35 hours which is about right to still get a difference in light from high to low mode. To sum it up it's an emergency light which can be used for much more than for emergency purposes with the added benefits of being super light weight, small and should work in below zero temps for long periods of time (over 30 days of emergency use if used for just 4 hours a night) this is one great light!


----------



## tygger (Oct 20, 2007)

Hesitated getting one of these as a travel headlamp but finally got one (based on user comments here) and so far I'm very pleased with it. It is very light, plenty bright on low setting, and uses the same batteries I use in my Photons. (the red 3mm is very handy) Thanks for the reviews guys, don't know why I waited so long.


----------

